
A Short Ballad Dedicated to the Growth of Programs (1986) - tosh
http://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~wiseman/humor/large-programs.html
======
vages
I once read “Versekunsten”, an entire book on rhyme and rhythm by the
Norwegian poet André Bjerke, (which I'm highly recommending to any
Scandinavian speakers with a thing for language and literature). The most
interesting out of the hundred things I learned from that book, is that the
amphibrach metrical foot (the rhythm of the word “potato”) is the most common,
and perhaps also the quickest, way to convey a jocular feeling; take the
limerick genre and this poem as examples.

> In English accentual-syllabic poetry, an amphibrach … is rarely used as the
> overall meter of a poem, usually appearing only in a small amount of
> humorous poetry, children's poetry, and experimental poems.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphibrach](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphibrach)

Is this the case in languages other than Scandinavian and English?

